# [emerge] La cmde emerge reste coincée sur Calcul (Résolu)

## lva30

Lorsque je fait un 'emerge portage' par exemple, la commande reste sur Calculating dependencies et n'en sort jamais.

J'ai déjà tenté d'utiliser le http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Mais cela n'a rien fait.

Que puis-je faire ?Last edited by lva30 on Thu Apr 08, 2010 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

La commande peut prendre beaucoup de temps parfois. T'as laissé tourner combien de temps ?

----------

## lva30

Après toute une nuit, puis un test de deux heures, je me dis que c'est pas bon.

----------

## kernelsensei

Vraiment bizarre. T'as tenté resynchroniser l'arbre ?

----------

## man in the hill

et peut être un revdep-rebuild pour voir si rien n'est cassé ...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, essaye ceci :

```

# revdep-rebuild -i

```

----------

## lva30

J'ai réussi a m'en sortir.

Désinstallation de eselect-news

Recompilation de GCC puis passage à GCC slot supérieur.

Recompilation python, puis python-updater

Et enfin emerge portage fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

En changeant de GCC, je te recommande de recompiler tout ton système pour être certain.

----------

